# Rasta Club for real..



## reggaeuplifts (Apr 3, 2008)

what a gwan yardies..lol
I just was rockin to Jah Cure's Hot Long Time for a min..
I was cooling down and this song definitly got me hype. The video is trippy as #*&!

Here go de link 
Hot Long Time
don't get to distracted by the song, it's not what you think..lol

I'll put his myspace tpo just in case you want more.
layter
MySpace.com - Jah Cure - Smithfield, Hanover - Reggae / Reggae / Reggae - www.myspace.com/freejahscure

Rob
Fontana


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 3, 2008)

im no rasta but i love reggae!! bumping some movado jus now!


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 3, 2008)

bless up on my way to see collie buddz in berkeley.....jah bless .....sellasie I rastafarI


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love reggea too .seen yellow man backin the day on floridas beach side.that shit sounds killer.I think inner circle was there too. flip flops and blunts


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

Never fear, children of Israel:
Not even the dog that pisses against the walls of Babylon shall survive I and I wrath! 

YouTube - Prince Jazzbo - Ital Corner

YouTube - Yabby You - Conquering Lion, DUB- Remix

YouTube - AUGUSTUS PABLO JAVA LIVE 1986

YouTube - John Holt - Police In Helicopter


WHIP THEM JAH


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 4, 2008)

nice! thanks for the info.if you continue to burn up the earth then were going to burn what....?


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah... hard to beat a nice reggae vibe.

SS


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Marlon Ascher-Ganja Farmer-Jah Rule!!


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 4, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> nice! thanks for the info.if you continue to burn up the earth then were going to burn what....?


If you continue to burn up the herb, we're going to burn down the (your) cane fields! 

(Holt says 'deh cane fields' or 'yah cane fields' interchangeably in different versions.)


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

Some nice beats on ss radio right now... check it out here: SS Radio station |

Nice vibe going down atm...

SS


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 4, 2008)

dam! isnt your first pic-nic.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

police in helicopter......why oooooh...them search the marijuana.....policemen in the streets...ooh ooh....dem burn up the callie weed......soldiers in the hills.....burn down them weed fields.....if you continue to burn up the herb....we goona burn down the cane fields......if you continue to burn up the herb......we gonna burn down them cane fields......we dont trouble your pimento....ooh no...we dont trouble your corn....we dont trouble your banana....ohh no...we dont trouble you at all......so if you continue to burn up the herb we gonna burn down them cane fields.


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Never fear, children of Israel:
> Not even the dog that pisses against the walls of Babylon shall survive I and I wrath!
> 
> YouTube - Prince Jazzbo - Ital Corner
> ...


Thats what i am saying man

YouTube - Anthony B - Raid the Barn

YouTube - GANJA FARMER

YouTube - You DonÂ´t Know Me - S.O.J.A

YouTube - Gentleman - Superior


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> police in helicopter......why oooooh...them search the marijuana.....policemen in the streets...ooh ooh....dem burn up the callie weed......soldiers in the hills.....burn down them weed fields.....if you continue to burn up the herb....we goona burn down the cane fields......if you continue to burn up the herb......we gonna burn down them cane fields......we dont trouble your pimento....ooh no...we dont trouble your corn....we dont trouble your banana....ohh no...we dont trouble you at all......so if you continue to burn up the herb we gonna burn down them cane fields.


Everybody want to raid the barn 

nobody want to plant the corn


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 5, 2008)

dam!I better tighten up on my reggea.You guys sound local.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> dam!I better tighten up on my reggea.You guys sound local.


your gonna want to start here ::: PROJECT GROUNDATION MASSIVE ::: then throw in some Jah Warrior Shelter Hi Fi Sound System after that..then you should check out this Lionheart Sounds


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe a little patrice 

YouTube - patrice - Soulstorm (reggae)

or Richie Spice
YouTube - Marijuana - Richie Spice(5th Element Riddim) MARIJUANA MARCH

Seeed is tight
YouTube - Seeed - Papa Noah!
YouTube - Psychedelic Kingdom
YouTube - Seeed - Aufstehn
some parts in german 

Culcha Candela
YouTube - Culcha Candela-Give Thanks
YouTube - Culcha Candela -- Partybus
YouTube - Culcha Candela - In Da City


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> your gonna want to start here ::: PROJECT GROUNDATION MASSIVE ::: then throw in some Jah Warrior Shelter Hi Fi Sound System after that..then you should check out this Lionheart Sounds


do you know what the riddim is called for the jah warrior song?


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

rastadoor said:


> do you know what the riddim is called for the jah warrior song?


which one.....?


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

lutan fyah YouTube - LUTAN FYAH - STILL DRE SPECIAL - IRIE ITES SOUND (FR) 
lutan fyah YouTube - lutan fyah & Josie Mel - Rasta still deh bout
lutan fyah & al pancho YouTube - Lutan Fyah & Al Pancho - My Reputation
lutan fyah YouTube - LUTAN FYAH - BAD TRAFFIC (SPINNING WHEEL)
lutan fyah YouTube - Lutan fyah - save the juvenile


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> which one.....?


The riddem for the that plays when you open Jah Warrior Shelter Hi Fi Sound System


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

rastadoor said:


> The riddem for the that plays when you open Jah Warrior Shelter Hi Fi Sound System


yeah man.....that be albarosie YouTube - AlBorosie - Kingston Town


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

Trojan 
YouTube - Toots & Maytals - Pressure Drop
YouTube - The Slickers - Johnny Too Bad
YouTube - Harry J All Stars - Liquidator - Trojan Reggae
Anthony B
YouTube - Good Life (They Gonna Talk Riddim)
Bob
YouTube - studio rehearsals - Jah live - Bob Marley
Buju Banton
YouTube - Buju Banton - "Driver A"
sizzla feat capleton-jah jah city
YouTube - sizzla feat capleton-jah jah city
Chezideck
YouTube - Chezideck Call Pon Dem
Geto Boys
YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta

Some good songs in my opinion


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

more albarosie
YouTube - Herbalist
YouTube - Alborosie - Kingdom Of Zion
YouTube - Alborosie Ft. Junior Reid - Kingston Town (Remix)


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

that sizzla capleton jah jah city is fyah


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

big up to pressure busspipes
YouTube - Love and Affection by Pressure Buss Pipe
YouTube - Pressure - So Appealing
taurus riley
YouTube - Taurus Riley - Protect your Neck - Mikie Dread Tv - Reggae
YouTube - Tarrus Riley - "She's Royal"


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

is it? 

Luciano
YouTube - luciano-Your World And Mine
Mattafix
YouTube - Mattafix - Big City Life


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

YouTube - Morgan Heritage - Don't Haffi Dread

YouTube - mystic roots

YouTube - Nikitaman - Mein Weed

YouTube - Pato Banton - "Legalize It!" Surfdog Records


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

niyorah
YouTube - niyorah positive herb
YouTube - NiyoRah - Special Request
YouTube - I Love The Way by NiyoRah
warrior king 
YouTube - Warrior King - Can't Get Me Down Jah
YouTube - Warrior King - Where's the love
YouTube - Warrior King - Hold The Faith
abja
YouTube - abja mahagony road - good vibez feat. niyorah
YouTube - Abja - Crucial Confessions (Live)


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

tony rebel 
YouTube - Tony Rebel "If Jah"
YouTube - SNWMF 2007 Tony Rebel - Jah Will Never Let Us Down
YouTube - Tony Rebel-Nazerite Vow


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

YouTube - Bob Marley - loving jah rastafari

YouTube - Turbulence - Notorious

YouTube - Uwe Banton - 11th September


----------



## cream8 (Apr 5, 2008)

my dreads are long can i join your club? will there be punch and pie?


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

eek a mouse
YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Rude Boy Jamaican
YouTube - EEK A MOUSE gun shot a cry
YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling
YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Schizophrenic
YouTube - eek-a-mouse - juicy juicy and weedy weedy
YouTube - Eek-a-Mouse - Ghetto living (Reggae Sunsplash 1982)
YouTube - Eek-A-Mouse at SunSplash 1982


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

cream8 said:


> my dreads are long can i join your club? will there be punch and pie?


rastafari is for everyone...........jah bless....selasieI


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

cream8 said:


> my dreads are long can i join your club? will there be punch and pie?


YouTube - Morgan Heritage - Don't Haffi Dread


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 5, 2008)

rastadoor said:


> YouTube - Morgan Heritage - Don't Haffi Dread


nice.......margan heritage puts on a killer live show......


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

YouTube - Marley Gorillas windmill mix

YouTube - Sublime - Doin' Time

YouTube - Sublime Badfish


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> nice.......margan heritage puts on a killer live show......


no doubt man


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> eek a mouse


Everybody wants a little virgin girl, don't they?

The ORIGINAL 'Wa Do Dem'.....before the radio censors got to it. 

YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Virgin Girl (Live)


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 9, 2008)

steel pulse
YouTube - damian marley feat steel pulse
YouTube - Steel Pulse - Roller Skates
YouTube - Steel Pulse - Rally Round


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw on the news this morning Cedilia Booker passed away.She was 81.


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 10, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Saw on the news this morning Cedilia Booker passed away.She was 81.


The mother of bob marley has passed on. 

YouTube - Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 10, 2008)

the mother of the prophet has passed....
*YouTube - no woman no cry bob marley legend*

*Thank you Cedilia Booker for bringing Bob into our lives.......*


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 10, 2008)

you cant take life from the life giver
destuction of the flesh isnt the ending to life
zion i way.....
jah rastafari lives


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 10, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> you cant take life from the life giver
> destuction of the flesh isnt the ending to life
> zion i way.....
> jah rastafari lives


selassie I


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 11, 2008)

YouTube - Junior Kelly - Rasta Should Be Deeper

DEEPER RASTA SHOULD BE DEEPER!
You must care about the people 

YouTube - Junior Kelly - Love so nice

YouTube - Collie Buddz "What a Feeling" ft. Paul Wall

YouTube - Culcha Candela - One Destination


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 12, 2008)

fanton mojah
YouTube - Fanton Mojah - Stay Positive
YouTube - Fantan Mojah - Only Jah Love
YouTube - Fantan Mojah Wicked Acapella
YouTube - Fantan Mojah - Corruption
YouTube - Fantan Mojah - Hungry
YouTube - Fantan Mojah- Hail The King


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 19, 2008)

culture
YouTube - Culture-Live at Reggae on the river-International Herb
YouTube - Culture @ Reggae Sundance 2006
YouTube - Culture -Natty Dread Taking over
YouTube - culture-addis ababa


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 19, 2008)

yellowman
YouTube - Zungguzungguguzungguzeng - Yellowman
YouTube - Yellowman - Morning Ride
YouTube - Yellow Man - Nobody Move Nobody Get Hurt!
YouTube - Yellow Man - MR CHIN!


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 21, 2008)

YouTube - SHAGGY - MAD MAD WOLRD Feat. SiZZLA & COLLiE BUDDZ [ADMSXT]

YouTube - Sizzla - Smoking Marihuana

YouTube - Nosliw - Musik

I couldn't find this song but you should look for it if you like the music. 
Boom Down Capleton (ft. Uplifter)


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 21, 2008)

knaan-saw this guy open for stephen and damon marley at the filmore...dude is amazing live...
YouTube - K'naan "Freedom" live at Rams Head Live!
YouTube - K'naan - What's Hardcore?

its not rasta but really concious


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 21, 2008)

k'naan is awesome


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 21, 2008)

ii dont know how to link but mi list is still the same: prince jammy/jumior ried-jailhouse rock
lee scratch perry-i am a madman
purpleman-murder we charge for
yellowman-duppy or a gunman
king jammy-breaking up dubwise
bob marley-foriver loving JAH
BIG YOUTH-DOUBLE ATTACK
DILLINGER-COOL OPERATER


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 22, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> ii dont know how to link but mi list is still the same: prince jammy/jumior ried-jailhouse rock
> lee scratch perry-i am a madman
> purpleman-murder we charge for
> yellowman-duppy or a gunman
> ...


YouTube - Lee 'Scratch' Perry - I Am A Madman (Live)

YouTube - Purpleman - A Murder We Charge For

YouTube - Yellowman - Lost Mi Love

YouTube - King Jammy - Jailhouse Rock

YouTube - Bob Marley - Forever Loving Jah

YouTube - Dillinger - Cool Operator


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 22, 2008)

A Natty Dread A Cool Operator Say A Natty Dread Not No Jester,


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanx For Tha Link Rastadoor!irie Feels From The Internet 2 Tha Outernet


I Said Who Feels It Knows It Yaaaalllll


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

Legalize it,
I'll advertise it.
Tosh


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 22, 2008)

check your city listings.marlon asher is out there touring right now...he will be in berkely ca. around mid may at ashkenaz......and stephen marley is out doing some shows...he will be at the independent in frisco may 28th......


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 22, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> check your city listings.marlon asher is out there touring right now...he will be in berkely ca. around mid may at ashkenaz......and stephen marley is out doing some shows...he will be at the independent in frisco may 28th......


Do you know anyone else that is touring?


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 22, 2008)

rastadoor said:


> Do you know anyone else that is touring?


pato banton is out there right now...and i think collie buddz is on the east coast right now....and fantan mojah just played in the sf bay area this weekend


----------



## babylonburn (May 2, 2008)

Gregory Isaccs*/*big Youth-black Magic Woman
Prince Fari-whativer Ras Has On The Tube,as Ii Would Say
Sister Nancy-bam Bam
Purpleman-trod Along
U Roy Special
Big Youthbig Youth
Bob Marley-3'0 Clock Road Block.... As Ii Would Play
Yellowman-lost Mi Love

Not To Internet Savvy Never Went To That Class...got To Skank..link And Ii Would Thank!!rub-a Dub


----------



## rastadoor (May 27, 2008)

YouTube - SHAGGY - MAD MAD WOLRD Feat. SiZZLA & COLLiE BUDDZ [ADMSXT]


----------



## Pete Moss (May 27, 2008)

Rod Deal (rip)--Marijuana Man


----------



## nickfury510 (May 31, 2008)

i just got done jamming the new morgan heritage cd for the 30th time....what a great album....definatley a must have for any rasta...or any reggae lover...
Amazon.com: Mission in Progress: Morgan Heritage: Music


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=atMQzRFvCIY


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 12, 2008)

YouTube - Damian Marley feat Nas - Road to Zion
YouTube - Damian Marley ft Stephen Marley & Capleton - It Was Written
YouTube - Damian Marley - Confrontation


----------



## henrystyle (Sep 14, 2008)

Rasta Coconut Chalwa!
Thy Holy Chalwa, also known as a Chalice, is a type of smoking pipe used most often by members of the Rastafari Movement. It is a sort of water pipe with a hose for inhaling. The water cools and filters the smoke and the hose provides additional cooling. 

I have them for sale!!
Brand new. Handmade by I. Comes with everything you see in the picture including the brass screen. Shipping will be handled by United States Post Office. Will ship worldwide....$50.00 US Dollars....you can paypal: [email protected]


----------



## rastadoor (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPNlm20h47g


----------

